# [ARCHITECTURE] De l'intérêt de passer au 64 bits ?

## Oupsman

Mon média center est un sempron64 2600+ avec 1Go de DDR CL2.5. Pas mal pour encoder les DVD  :Smile:  Mais il commence à se sentir à l'étroit avec ses 250 Go de disque, donc j'ai profité d'une promo sur un discounter bien connu et je lui ai offert un 500 Go en SATA2 et 16 mo de cache. 

quitte à changer de disque, je me pose la question de la recompilation du système en 64 bits, histoire de profiter un peu du processeur.

Certains d'entre vous ont-ils expérimentés la chose ? 

la lecture des vidéos sera-t-elle plus fluide ? 

Et l'encodage ? Je sais que sur mon PC de bureau, les calculs d'images profitent d'un gain de 15-20% en passant de XP 32 à Vista 64. Mais qu'en sera-t-il sous Linux pour l'encodage avec mencoder ?

Y'a-t-il moyen de cloner le système  :Question:  Par exemple, extraire la liste des applications installées   :Question:  J'avais pensé à parser le résultat d'un emerge -e world -pv pour récupérer la liste des applications installées et recompiler tout cela sur la gentoo en 64 bits.

Enfin, avez vous des retours d'expérience sur le matériel suivant sous Linux

Radeon 9550

Télécommande ATI Remote Wonder 2

Carte Ralink RT61

SB Live !

 :Question: 

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.

----------

## titoucha

Pour la carte RT61 elle fonctionne très bien en 64bits avec le pilote net-wireless/ralink-rt61

----------

## kwenspc

La radeon c'est de l'entrée de gamme mais elle tourne niquelle (driver propio par contre, pour le moment). La Sb Live c'est au poil sous nux, difficile de trouver mieux comme carte son grand public. Tout ceci en 64 bits naturellement.

Pour l'encodage il y aura un gain non négligeabl en 64 bits, tout simplement parce que mencoder va utiliser les nouvelles instrus et surtout travailler en 64 bits (logique).

Pour tout ce qui fait appelle a beaucoup de calculs mathématique le 64 bits a de suite son interêt.

De façon général, lorsque qu'un materiel fournit de nouvelles capacités je ne vois pas ce qui retient de les utiliser lorsque ces dernières sont gérées à 100% bien entendu. Le 64bits fait partie des ces "nouvelles" capacités complètement intégrés maintenant. Passes au 64 bits  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Bon au moins ca a le mérite d'être clair  :Laughing: 

je m'en vais faire l'inventaire des logiciels que j'utilise  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## billiob

Pour réinstaller les mêmes logiciels, il suffit de copier le fichier /var/lib/portage/world, et ensuite emerge -e system && emerge -e world suffira.

----------

## Temet

Ne pas oublié qu'en passant de Xp 32 bits à Vista 64 bits, t'as pas seulement changé d'archi mais aussi d'OS.  :Wink: 

Perso, j'ai vu Vista tourné chez un pote ... j'ai trouvé ça joli mais ça ramait... et j'ai un peu tiré la gueule quand j'ai vu le proco Athlon 64 3000 et des poussières et 2Go de ram. Alors toi avec un seul giga, piouf   :Shocked: 

----------

## Oupsman

L'a pas tout suivi Temet  :Laughing:  Mon média center est sous Gentoo 32 bits pour l'instant, et il est pas près de changer (enfin si, en Gentoo 64 bits)

 *billibob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour réinstaller les mêmes logiciels, il suffit de copier le fichier /var/lib/portage/world, et ensuite emerge -e system && emerge -e world suffira.
> 
> 

 

Ok. J'essayerais cela dès que j'aurais été livré. Dépeche toi facteur  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Temet

Erf, j'avais pas activé le deuxième neurone   :Embarassed: 

Sorry.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Erf, j'avais pas activé le deuxième neurone  
> 
> Sorry.

 

T'en as deux au moins, pas comme moi.   :Sad: 

----------

## AgentMat

Si tu n'es pas anglophobe tu peux regarder ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Y'a un gros problème de performance I/O en 64 bits dans certaines conditions qui peuvent être handicapantes pour ta box. Par contre tu as bien un gain de 20-25% avec mencoder en passant de 32 à 64 bits, ce qui peut être sympa.

----------

## Oupsman

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> Si tu n'es pas anglophobe tu peux regarder ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html
> 
> Y'a un gros problème de performance I/O en 64 bits dans certaines conditions qui peuvent être handicapantes pour ta box. Par contre tu as bien un gain de 20-25% avec mencoder en passant de 32 à 64 bits, ce qui peut être sympa.

 

Merci pour l'information, je vais lire les 30+ pages du post. Je sais pas pourquoi à la lecture de la première page, j'ai pensé à un problème de partage d'IRQ ...

----------

## d2_racing

Moi je suis rendu avec un Thinkpad T60P avec un T7200 et 2 gig de ram avec un HDD 7200 RPM et je peux vous dire que ça rame le temps que ça boot et surtout que les gadgets soit loadé, mais après ça ça roule nickel. Ma FireGl fait très bien la job  :Smile: 

Il me reste juste à faire fonctionner mon install de Gentoo et je vais pouvoir utiliser ce merveilleux CPU pour le faire ramer pour les bonnes raisons  :Razz: 

Je trouve que Vista c'est pas pire...surtout la version PRO, j'ai pas eu de crash à date.

Pour le reste, c'est vrai que ça prend une machine de guerre pour rouler Vista contrairement à Linux.

----------

## Oupsman

Superfourmi a été rapide, la recompilation est en cours. 

la recopie du fichier world n'est pas probante, un emaint --check world m'envoie une tonne d'erreurs

j'imagine qu'un emaint --fix world résoudrait les soucis. J'ai recopié le contenu de mon /etc/portage vers la nouvelle installation (et j'ai modifié package.keywords)

J'ai sauvegardé tout le /etc en fait.

----------

## Oupsman

La recompilation est finie, la configuration est en cours  :Smile:  Ca s'annonce pas mal  :Smile: 

----------

## darkangel92

eeeu p'tite question : Et au niveau flashplayer and Co pour le 64 bits? ca marche ou pas maintenant?

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> eeeu p'tite question : Et au niveau flashplayer and Co pour le 64 bits? ca marche ou pas maintenant?

 

Ah complètement! Et ce depuis longtemps maintenant.

Si on a un cpu 64 bits, il n'y a désormais aucune raison de ne pas l'utiliser comme il se doit.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *darkangel92 wrote:*   eeeu p'tite question : Et au niveau flashplayer and Co pour le 64 bits? ca marche ou pas maintenant? 
> 
> Ah complètement! Et ce depuis longtemps maintenant.
> 
> Si on a un cpu 64 bits, il n'y a désormais aucune raison de ne pas l'utiliser comme il se doit.

 

J'en ai une : pour faire de la musique, il faut encore du 32 bits pour lancer des VST (car DLL 32 bits)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'en ai une : pour faire de la musique, il faut encore du 32 bits pour lancer des VST (car DLL 32 bits)

 

Oui c'est vrai il y a encore quelques raisons très particulières, et j'en ai moi même une: dans certains cas je suis obligés de passer par un stage3 en chroot32 pour faire de la cross-compilation pour certaines cibles hardware pour lesquels il est difficile de créer la chaine de cross-compilation sous 64bits. Et puis en 64bits il manque encore cruellement d'outil de RE (Reverse Engineering) tel que Fenris par exemple. Mais ça viendra (j'espère...)

----------

## AgentMat

Y'a encore pas mal de problèmes en 64 bits avec les drivers vidéo. L'utilisation de la prise DVI provoquant sur certaines configs un crash du pc lorsque l'on passe de X à un framebuffer par exemple. Le problème disparaissant si l'on repasse sur la prise VGA (encore faut il en avoir une ^^). J'ai eu ce probleme sur ma x800xt et a priori ca arrive aussi à certains possesseurs d'anciennes cartes nvidia.

----------

## kwenspc

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> Y'a encore pas mal de problèmes en 64 bits avec les drivers vidéo. L'utilisation de la prise DVI provoquant sur certaines configs un crash du pc lorsque l'on passe de X à un framebuffer par exemple. Le problème disparaissant si l'on repasse sur la prise VGA (encore faut il en avoir une ^^). J'ai eu ce probleme sur ma x800xt et a priori ca arrive aussi à certains possesseurs d'anciennes cartes nvidia.

 

ça a arrive aussi en 32bits, je ne pense pas que ce soit spécifiquement particulier à l'archi 64bits. Le switch de Xorg à la console en framebuffer pose des problèmes récurrents sur les 2 archis et, de fait, on est entièrement satisfait qu'avec les drivers libres généralement.

----------

## Oupsman

Un petit souci pour ma part avec la compilation du driver proprio, mais en ajoutant le flag amd64 dans ma variable USE (directement dans le make.conf) ca a résolu le souci. Par contre, le fait est que le paquet ne déclare pas en avoir besoin, ce qui est génant.

----------

## darkangel92

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> Y'a encore pas mal de problèmes en 64 bits avec les drivers vidéo. L'utilisation de la prise DVI provoquant sur certaines configs un crash du pc lorsque l'on passe de X à un framebuffer par exemple. Le problème disparaissant si l'on repasse sur la prise VGA (encore faut il en avoir une ^^). J'ai eu ce probleme sur ma x800xt et a priori ca arrive aussi à certains possesseurs d'anciennes cartes nvidia.

 

juste une parenthese sur ce sujet de DVI. J'ai resolu ce pb en virant dans le fichier grub.conf la ligne de l'image de fond bootsplash (violet) pour avoir un grub juste ne noir et blanc. j'ai laissé le framebufer dans le noyau et aucun crash depuis.

le framebuffer peut etre finalement utilisé et meme que j'affice le pinguin durant le boot

----------

## Temet

C'est un manchot bourdil !   :Laughing: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> juste une parenthese sur ce sujet de DVI. J'ai resolu ce pb en virant dans le fichier grub.conf la ligne de l'image de fond bootsplash (violet) pour avoir un grub juste ne noir et blanc. j'ai laissé le framebufer dans le noyau et aucun crash depuis.
> 
> le framebuffer peut etre finalement utilisé et meme que j'affice le pinguin durant le boot

 

C'est vrai que sur mon ancien PC j'avais le fond violet de gentoo dans grub. Lorsque j'avais reinstallé cette machine en 32 bits pour voir si ca resolvait le problème je n'avais pas remis ce fameux fond violet dans grub. Faudra que je teste en le remettant maintenant que je suis en 32 bits voir si le problème revient. (j'ai la flemme de réinstaller ma vieille machine en 64 bits pour tester ^^, de toute facon je finis de récup mes données et je la file à mes parents cette tour)

----------

